# Dr. C. Soda



## Rooigevaar (14/6/18)

The Wiener Vape Co. is proud to present our newest addition to our more affordable e-liquid offering. 




*Can you guess the flavour?*

*Launching 29th June!*

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## KarlDP (14/6/18)

Don't know hey but gonna take a wild guess.. Creme Soda maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (14/6/18)

Cream soda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (14/6/18)

Cola?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/6/18)

Icy cream soda

Nice one @Rooigevaar !
Looks great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (14/6/18)

Cream soda float

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/6/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> The Wiener Vape Co. is proud to present our newest addition to our more affordable e-liquid offering.
> 
> View attachment 135369
> 
> ...



Why not make this a comp, @Rooigevaar ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (14/6/18)

Creme Soda float

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/6/18)

Caustic Soda

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## blujeenz (14/6/18)

Citrus Soda, a vape good for heartburn and bladder infections.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Halfdaft (14/6/18)

blujeenz said:


> Citrus Soda, a vape good for heartburn and bladder infections.



As a sufferer of chronic heart burn, please can we make this real.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (14/6/18)

I would guess cola too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/6/18)

Cranberry Soda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (14/6/18)

Snake oil?

Fanta orange. No, just listen - Vitamin C. Most well known source -> oranges. Orange soda -> Fanta Orange.

Or Creme Soda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Slick (14/6/18)

Club soda,whatever that is!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/6/18)

If you guessed Creme Soda you are correct!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

Well done to those who guessed correctly!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/6/18)

Dr. C. Soda will be available from this Friday to help you cure your Dry Coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Dr. C. Soda will be available from this Friday to help you cure your Dry Coils.
> 
> View attachment 136784


I feel that there are so many jokes I should be making in response to this! 

But I'll stick with the fact that I'm looking forward to tasting this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/6/18)

Stosta said:


> I feel that there are so many jokes I should be making in response to this!
> 
> But I'll stick with the fact that I'm looking forward to tasting this!



Please go ahead!!!! I demand jokes!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Dr. C. Soda will be available from this Friday to help you cure your Dry Coils.
> 
> View attachment 136784


I just worry that @Christos will read this and think it will work on the dry coils in his crotch!

But the good news for @Rooigevaar is that I think he will buy a lot of it before he figures out that it isn't what this was designed for!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (27/6/18)

Dry hard coils usually a sign of a diet lacking in fibre.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (27/6/18)

@Rooigevaar 

Dry coils aside, what type of creme soda does this taste like?

Can you give us more details?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/6/18)

Silver said:


> @Rooigevaar
> 
> Dry coils aside, what type of creme soda does this taste like?
> 
> Can you give us more details?



@Silver Its not the American style creme soda but more the South African version of Creme Soda. Our test group both tasted Creme Soda Float and or Fizzer. At the great retail price of around R120 for 60ml its worth a try to see for yourself if you taste Float or Fizzer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (28/6/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> @Silver Its not the American style creme soda but more the South African version of Creme Soda. Our test group both tasted Creme Soda Float and or Fizzer. At the great retail price of around R120 for 60ml its worth a try to see for yourself if you taste Float or Fizzer!



Ok that's great to know
I LOVE those green fizzers!!!!!!! 

Only now you tell us the price is R120 for 60ml !
Bargain!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (5/7/18)

So anybody who has bought a bottle. Any feedback on this juice? Interested to get some myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

